# German Shepherd Breeder in MD/South Central PA?



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello all, new here. We're looking to add a GSD puppy to our family this year and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good breeder to us within a 2 hour drive of Baltimore, MD? We are looking for a family pet that first and foremost, is going to have a solid temperament and be good with our children. I have a lot of experience with GSD's and lost mine at the age of 14 3 years ago so it's time to start looking again. We are looking for a Black and Red male only. Thanks!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

PMed you someone's name in case you are still looking.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> PMed you someone's name in case you are still looking.


Thank you! Found one


----------

